# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  طرائف الاعراب فى رمضان

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

خرج الحجاج ذات يوم قائظ فأحضر له الغذاء فقال: اطلبوا من يتغذى معنا ، فطلبوا
، فلم يجدوا إلا أعرابيًّا ، فأتوا به فدار بين الحجاج والأعرابي هذا
الحوار:
الحجاج: هلم أيها الأعرابي لنتناول طعام الغذاء .
الأعرابي: قد دعاني من هو أكرم منك فأجبته .
الحجاج: من هو ؟
الأعرابي: الله تبارك وتعالى دعاني إلى الصيام فأنا صائم .
الحجاج: تصومُ في مثل هذا اليوم على حره .
الأعرابي: صمت ليوم أشد منه حرًا .
الحجاج: أفطر اليوم وصم غدًا .
الأعرابي: أوَ يضمن الأمير أن أعيش إلى الغد .
الحجاج: ليس ذلك إليَّ ، فعلم ذلك عند الله .
الأعرابي: فكيف تسألني عاجلاً بآجل ليس إليه من سبيل .
الحجاج: إنه طعام طيب .
الأعرابي: والله ما طيبه خبازك وطباخك ولكن طيبته العافية .
الحجاج: بالله ما رأيت مثل هذا .. جزاك الله خيرًا أيها الأعرابي، وأمر له بجائزة.


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*في أحد المساجد ، كان هناك رجل كبير في السن له مكانة عند أهل الحيّ ، وقد
تميّز بشخصيةٍ كاسحةٍ لا يقف أمامها أحد ، لذا لم يكن مؤذن المسجد يستطيع
أن يقيم الصلاة قبل أن يحضر ذلك الرجل ويأذن له بإقامة الصلاة ، حتى كان
ذلك اليوم حين تأخّر الرجل عن الحضور إلى الصلاة ، فانتظره الناس كثيرا
دون أن يأتي ، فما كان من المؤذن إلا أن أقام الصلاة وصلّى بالناس ، وبعد
الانتهاء من الصلاة حضر ذلك الرجل متوكأً على عصاه وهو يتميّز من الغيظ
ويقول للمؤذن بصوت يتقاطر غضباً : إذا فقد تجرّأتَ على إقامة الصلاة وأنا
غير موجود ، أليس كذلك ؟ . فارتعدت فرائص المؤذن المسكين وغابت الدماء من
وجهه هلعاً ، وقال : لا لا ، إننا لم نصلّ بعد...الله أكبر الله أكبر
.....وشرع في إقامة الصلاة مرّة أخرى !! .
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الموت قبل الإفطار

رؤى أعرابي وهو يأكل فاكهة في نهار رمضان فقيل له :ما هذا ؟ فقال الأعرابي على الفور: قرأت في كتاب الله "وكلوا من ثمره إذا أثمر " والإنسان لا يضمن عمره وقد خفت أن أموت قبل وقت الإفطار فأكون قد مت عاصياً 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السقف صائم

كان أحد الفقراء يسكن في بيت قديم ، وكان يسمع لسقفه قرقعة مستمرة لأية حركة مستمرة فلما جاء صاحب المنزل قال له الساكن ، اصلح الله حالك فاجابه صاحب المنزل .ولا تخف أن السقف صائم يسبح ربه فقال الساكن : أخشى بعد الإفطار أن يطيل السجود وهو يصلي القيام فلا يقوم ولا أقوم 

رمضان و أشعب

كان أشعب أشد الناس طمعاً ، وكان شرهاً مبطناً فدخل على أحد الولاة في أول يوم من رمضان يطلب الإفطار وجاءت المائدة وعليها جدي ، فأمعن فيه أشعب حتى ضاق الوالي وأراد الانتقام من ذلك الطامع الشره فقال له : اسمع يا أشعب إن أهل السجن سألوني أن أرسل إليهم من يصلي بهم في شهر رمضان ، فأمضي إليهم وصل بهم ,أغنم الثواب في هذا الشهر فقال أشعب وقد فطن إلى غرض الوالي منه : أيها الوالي لو أعفيتني من هذا نظير أن أحلف لك بالطلاق والعتاق إني لا أكل لحم الجدي ما عشت أبداً فضحك الوالي 


*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*    مشاء الله مشاء الله مشاء الله 
                مافى كلام 
                رمضان كريم  
                يا شيخ كولا
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صيام الحمقى أسهل......

دخل احد الحمقى على احد الخلفاء في أحدى الليالي الرمضانية وهو يأكل فدعاه الخليفة ليأكل فقال 
أني صائم يا أمير المؤمنين فسأله هل تصل النهار بالليل ؟ فأجابه لا ولكني وجدت صيام الليل أسهل
من صيام النهار وحلاوة الطعام في النهار أفضل من حلاوته في الليل.

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالسلام حميده
					

 مشاء الله مشاء الله مشاء الله 
مافى كلام 
رمضان كريم 
يا شيخ كولا



 
الله ما ضراك وتسلم كتير يا حبيب ورمضان مبروك عليك 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وقف أشعب على امرأة تعمل طبق خوص فقال: لتكبريه فقالت: لم؟ أتريد أن تشتريه؟ قال: لا، ولكن عسى أن يشتريه إنسان فيهدي إلي فيه ، فيكون كبيراً خير من أن يكون صغيراً
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وقال ابن الرومي في رمضان :
إذا بركت في صوم لقوم / دعوت لهم بتطويل العذاب
وما التبريك في شهر طويل / يطاول يومه يوم الحساب
فليت الليل فيه كان شهرا / ومر نهاره مر السحاب
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*     مباراة السبت كيف يا كولا 
       معنا ولا مع الخيانه بس 
             عربه مكيفه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالسلام حميده
					

 مباراة السبت كيف يا كولا 
معنا ولا مع الخيانه بس 
عربه مكيفه



 
خيانة شنو يا زوووووووووول ....؟؟ كان ماشين بى رجليكم انا معاكم ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------

